# Slovenian: upati namesto; upati si



## bobthebob

Včeraj sem slučajno slišal eno novinarko na Pop TV, ki je uporabila glagol upati namesto upati si.

A je to po novem sprejemljivo ali pravilno? 
Sicer sem že slišal tako rabo v nekaterih narečjih (v gorenjskem, koroškem/štajerskem) ampak to je še vedno samo narečje, po mojem. Sicer na primorskem se upati uporablja tudi namesto glagola moči (akcent na o ).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

V kakšnem kontekstu, bobthebob? Sprašujem, ker je precejšnja razlika med glagoloma "upati" in "upati si":

http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge%3Dupati&hs=1

Sicer pa SSKJ pravi, da se namesto "upati si" lahko uporablja tudi "upati se" (kar sam najpogosteje uporabljam) in "upati" z nedoločnikom.


----------



## bobthebob

Se ne spomnim točno fraze, ampak nekaj takega "soseda ni upala poklicati policije, ker se je bala...". Meni se sliši dosti lepše "soseda *si* ni upala poklicati policije...".

Ampak ja, izgleda da je tudi v SSKJju ta prvo ena od možnosti. :/


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

bobthebob said:


> Se ne spomnim točno fraze, ampak nekaj takega "soseda ni upala poklicati policije, ker se je bala...". Meni se sliši dosti lepše "soseda *si* ni upala poklicati policije..."


 
Hm, v tem primeru mi različica s "si" res zveni precej bolj naravno. Upam )), da nama bo še kdo priskočil na pomoč!


----------



## skye

Jaz osebno ne bi niti opazila. Ampak vem, zakaj gre.


----------



## bobthebob

Ja, verjetno smo tisti vajeni primorskega narečja bolj občutljivi na to.

Če na primorskem nekdo reče "ni upala poklicati.." to pomeni da ni mogla poglicati, ker ni imela telefona ali kaj takega.


----------



## skye

Hm, ko smo že pri tem. Mene je občasno zmotila uporaba besede "se" pri glagolih, kjer je ne bi pričakovala (vstati se, hujšati se, itd.). Mislim, da tudi bolj v primorskih narečjih.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

skye said:


> Hm, ko smo že pri tem. Mene je občasno zmotila uporaba besede "se" pri glagolih, kjer je ne bi pričakovala (vstati se, hujšati se, itd.). Mislim, da tudi bolj v primorskih narečjih.


 
V štajerskih tudi.


----------



## bobthebob

skye said:


> Hm, ko smo že pri tem. Mene je občasno zmotila uporaba besede "se" pri glagolih, kjer je ne bi pričakovala (vstati se, hujšati se, itd.). Mislim, da tudi bolj v primorskih narečjih.



Jaz nisem še nikdar slišal kaj takega na goriškem koncu. Mogoče pa je kje drugje...


----------



## trance0

Enako velja za posavska narečja. Vsaj pri glagolu 'vstati' se pogosto napačno uporablja še povratni zaimek 'se'. Verjetno zaradi analogije 'usesti se' -> 'vstati se' namesto 'vstati'.


----------



## skye

bobthebob said:


> Jaz nisem še nikdar slišal kaj takega na goriškem koncu. Mogoče pa je kje drugje...


 
Do zdaj sem slišala to reči samo eno osebo s primorskega konca, ampak se mi je vtisnilo v spomin.  Kaj vem, zakaj je uporabljal tale "se".


----------

